# Smoked Stuffed Jalapenos



## Raine (Dec 2, 2004)

Smoked Stuffed Jalapenos

8 oz bag of Sargento 4 Cheese Mexican blend shreded
cheese
4 oz cream cheese, room temp
1/3- 1/2 cup chopped leftover barbecued brisket
1 1/2lb fresh jalapenos
Fresh black pepper to taste
Granulated garlic to taste
1 lb cheap bacon


De-stem and discard seeds and inner membrane of
jalapenos, then slice in half the long way.  Mix
together shredded cheese, cream cheese, pepper and
garlic.  Fill jalapenos to about level, maybe a little
less, with cheese mixture.  Top with hearty portion of
brisket and wrap with a half slice of bacon.  I put
mine on the pit with a heavy hickory smoke at around
300 for about half an hour.  Delicious!


----------



## pst1can (Dec 3, 2004)

mmmmmmm....my mouth is watering Rainee....sounds wonderful!!!!
Thanks Pst


----------

